# Shabaks, Yezidis, Assyrians protest settlement of Arab families in Nineveh



## Disir (Aug 4, 2018)

ERBIL, Kurdistan Region – Nineveh’s religious minorities have written to the head of the provincial council and the Iraqi interior ministry to protest the planned settlement of 450 Arab families from other parts of Iraq. They warn the move violates the constitution and will create instability. 


The joint letter, penned by three Nineveh provincial council representatives from the Shabak, Yezidi, and Assyrian communities, warns the move “will lead to instability in the areas of these minorities and will open the door to demographic change, which violates Article 23 of the Iraqi constitution that bans any demographic change in areas where minorities live.”

....Last week, US Vice President Mike Pence announced the allocation of $70 million to protect religious minorities and vulnerable communities on the Nineveh plains.  
Shabaks, Yezidis, Assyrians protest settlement of Arab families in Nineveh

Where the money goes......


----------

